# Hd Net Chan opened on 74W



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

HD net movies and Hd net channels open on 74W Kuband has to be an HD regular receiver.Hope these come to stay;i dout?
Tp 1800H28076,11960H28076, fec 3/4


----------

